
Pbd – Protocol Buffers Disassembler - rsc-dev
https://github.com/rsc-dev/pbd
======
rsc-dev
Pbd is a Python module to disassemble serialized protocol buffers descriptors
([https://developers.google.com/protocol-
buffers/](https://developers.google.com/protocol-buffers/)).

